# ceck out this nano, i mean pico tank



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

the tank is only 6 gallons. you gotta be real good to keep a tank like this


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

woah neat tank =)


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i know a man who is building a 6 like this now and its coming out great!!!!!!!!!! kinda worried that pix like this one would be believed by some newer folks though who would not realize they resized the image of the tang and that there is no way they could thrive in such a small environment....


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

i believe the tang is real. i'm sure they would remove him by the time he grows up


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive seen tangs that smaller, if not smaller ( quarter sized ) but i still feel they need a 75 if not 100 gallon minimum for their health. i doubt a "baby tang" is going to stay in 6 gallons of water in the ocean. i dont even feel that firefish should be in a tank that small. 
theres also some algae issues happening in this tang if you look along the bottom. its funny that it does look great though, even with that algae. the mangroves are sweet too!


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

aren't tangs known to jump?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

any fish can jump, im not sure i heard tangs are known jumpers though. id be more concerned with the fire fish.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a gorgeous setup. Sigh.......


----------

